

8 Tips For Building An Internet Company Outside of San Francisco - brlewis
http://onstartups.com/tabid/3339/bid/42055/8-Tips-For-Building-An-Internet-Company-Outside-of-San-Francisco.aspx

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2285921>

